
Linus Torvalds Is Not Happy About Intel's Meltdown and Spectre Mess - cpncrunch
https://gizmodo.com/linus-torvalds-is-not-happy-about-intels-meltdown-and-s-1821845198
======
aisofteng
Essentially blogspam.

[https://lkml.org/lkml/2018/1/3/797](https://lkml.org/lkml/2018/1/3/797) is
the original source.

